# Home insemination



## Pennyandnetty (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi

My partner and I have been trying to get pregnant for 4 months by home insemination with a friend who is kindly donating his sperm. My partner does not have any known fertility problems but we have not yet had any success. I know it can take a while to get pregnant but wondered if anyone had any advice about actual method of insemination or anything else we can use/do to maximise our chances!

Thanks

Penny x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103313.0

this thread may help Penny, it's a bit long but very comprehensive!!

We just used a pot for the donor to donate into, a 10 ml syringe and inseminated the day before and the day of 'smiley face' on clearblue ovulation predictor. It worked first time for our son but we have not been so lucky this time.... keep trying and you'll get there.

Good luck!

Rach x


----------

